# Wishlist for next REW upgrade...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We may as well go ahead and start a wishlist thread for the next REW upgrade.

Post your suggestions in this thread please! Thanks!


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

My request for total newbies:

* Step-by-step wizard interface...just connecting cables, clicking next, you know.
1) Setup soundcard
2) Calibrate soundcard
3) Setup SPL-meter
4) Calibrate SPL-meter
5) Other settings
6) Make first measurement

something like that.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a couple. Not critical but desirable I think and certainly not meant as criticisms.

Keeping the target cut-off and meter cal curves visible after "all measured" button is pressed. It would aid comparisons between the curves rather than judging by eye.

More trial curves saved beyond the present 9. There seems to be lots of room in the left margin for at least twice as many. REW is so quick to use that many trials are easily possible in half an hour of trying BFD filters. I found myself repeatedly deleting valid trials and quickly lost sight of my first filter trials. So I was unable to monitor actual progress rather than follow hunches. 

That said, these curves could have been saved as Jpegs or .mdat files if I really wanted them.

I consider 4.0 a considerable advance on 3.29. Thankyou John and friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

The only thing I can't seem to find is the following:

The ability to combine a calculated sub response with a measured speaker response to help with estimating their combined response. This may help when working with filters to make sure the crossover point isn't affected.

I like the idea of a wizard for initial setup too. Maybe help make it idiot proof by adding a simple setup diagram. (Soundcard-->receiver mic-->line-in)

The only other thing I can think of is if there was a way to "simulate" the filters by altering a signal going out to a receiver.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The only other thing I can think of is if there was a way to "simulate" the filters by altering a signal going out to a receiver.


Interesting.............

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

niget2002 said:


> The only other thing I can think of is if there was a way to "simulate" the filters by altering a signal going out to a receiver.


That's relatively straightforward for the test signal, which then allows measuring the effects of filters without having to download them to a BFD (or even have a BFD). It will be part of the process of optimising the filter settings through multiple passes of measuring, applying filters, re-measuring etc. Needs some thought on how the UI for that works though. One of the (many) things on the dev list. Stay tuned


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It will be part of the process of optimising the filter settings through multiple passes of measuring, applying filters, re-measuring etc


Yeah, I thought that a rather smart suggestion by niget2002. It was right in line with the standard troubles lovingdvd was having with the remeasuring conundrum. It would be a great feature to have since you wouldn't need to enter your filters every time. You could just keep sweeping with a filtered signal until you liked the result. Then you would know that once you put in the filters to the BFD, it would be correct the first time...... :clap: 

brucek


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> Yeah, I thought that a rather smart suggestion by niget2002. It was right in line with the standard troubles lovingdvd was having with the remeasuring conundrum. It would be a great feature to have since you wouldn't need to enter your filters every time. You could just keep sweeping with a filtered signal until you liked the result. Then you would know that once you put in the filters to the BFD, it would be correct the first time...... :clap:
> 
> brucek


Yes, exactly. In fact I posted about this earlier today here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/3247-how-do-i-measure-then-remeasure.html 

So am I correct to assume that the way things work now you get one crack at it and once you measure you can't remeasure based on the last results, but rather you have to keep going back to the original mdat with the filters?

Man, this new simulated results feature would provide a HUGE leap forward in terms of ease of use and speed up the process greatly.

Right now its very tedious and time consuming to keep entering everything into the BFD manually. Will be better once my 1.4 chip comes so I can use MIDI, but the simulation will be fantastic. Funny thing is what I consider tedious must be light years better than how things were before REW and all this had to be manually calculated!!


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

One feature I'd like to see is to have an option to have REW recommend or at least work with positive gains to fill gaps, at least smaller ones. I know adding gain is generally considered a no-no, but in some cases it makes sense.

brucek - I know you probably thought I was crazy the other day when I said that REW kept deleting my AUTO filters when I added them and told it to optimize... I figured out it was because these filters were for +dB (gains).

So my feature request is to have REW work with +dB gain filters that I add in as AUTO and take them into consideration when optimizing (even if it doesn't recommend any itself automatically). Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> have REW recommend or at least work with positive gains to fill gaps, at least smaller ones. I know adding gain is generally considered a no-no, but in some cases it makes sense.


Not really.... reduces dynamic range and signal to noise ratio. You want gain, turn up the sub....

brucek


----------



## Ivaols (Dec 29, 2006)

A direct print button in the filter window. That way i dont`t have to wright freq/BW/gain down before punching them into the Behringer. 
Maybe there`s a better way than wright them down (?), but i haven`t figured that out. It`s a lot of numbers for a newbie who ads 17 filters...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Poor John! The ink isn’t even dry on the latest version, and here we are bugging him for more! 

I too would like to see a “quick set up” like many receiver manuals have these days, without all the “These steps are required because…” and so forth.

Also, maybe the program could default to a quick step-through after all the initial set-up is accomplished, which would show up each time the program was opened.

I’d like to see the graphs calibrated in increments of either 2 or 5 dB, not 8 dB! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

It would help speed thing up if you could delete a measurement set (1 out of the 9 on the left of the screen) just by clicking on it to select it and pressing the delete key, and then saying Yes to the "Are you sure?" message.

Likewise it would be great if you could do a alt-click or shift-click to select multiple measurements and hit the delete key to delete a group at one. Often times I have a full set of 9 and want to get rid of much of them, so it can be a bit tedious to select each one individually, right click, choose Delete, say Yes to confirm, and then repeat 6 or 7 more times.

No a big deal, but just a suggestion for helping improve usability a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

Can REQW output frd files for use in a program such as The Frequency Allocator? See: http://www.thuneau.com/allocator.htm If not, that'd be nice!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> A direct print button in the filter window. That way i dont`t have to wright freq/BW/gain down before punching them into the Behringer.
> Maybe there`s a better way than wright them down (?), but i haven`t figured that out. It`s a lot of numbers for a newbie who ads 17 filters...


File / Export / Filters Settings as Text

This sends the filters to a file - print it...

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ivaols said:


> A direct print button in the filter window. That way i dont`t have to wright freq/BW/gain down before punching them into the Behringer.
> Maybe there`s a better way than wright them down (?), but i haven`t figured that out. It`s a lot of numbers for a newbie who ads 17 filters...


Do you have Word? Actually you can even use Paint, which comes standard on all PC's. Hold down the *WinKey* (windows flag key) or on some computers it may be the *Fn* Key... and press the *PrtSc* key once. This places a copy of the screen on your invisible clipboard. Open Paint or Word, right click and Paste OR Edit/Paste. Then print.






lovingdvd said:


> It would help speed thing up if you could delete a measurement set (1 out of the 9 on the left of the screen) just by clicking on it to select it and pressing the delete key, and then saying Yes to the "Are you sure?" message.


Right click any graph on the left hand side and select Delete... does exactly what you are wanting.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Another feature request would be to automatically carry the currently selected Target type (Bass Limited, Full Range, Sub) onto the next measurement. For instance tonight I was taking measurement after measurement after measurement as I dialed things in. After each one I had to keep switching the target to Full Range. Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> After each one I had to keep switching the target to Full Range


The feature is already there. 

Settings / Analysis / Target Defaults...........

brucek


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

> Do you have Word? Actually you can even use Paint, which comes standard on all PC's. Hold down the WinKey (windows flag key) or on some computers it may be the Fn Key... and press the PrtSc key once. This places a copy of the screen on your invisible clipboard. Open Paint or Word, right click and Paste OR Edit/Paste. Then print.


Also, ALT + PrntScr will copy the current active application window in case you have lots of open progs at the same time.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there a way to have REW automatically apply the 1/3 octave smoothing options to each measurement, so that I do not have to repeatedly choose this after each measurement as I do now? If not please add this to the wish list.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

lovingdvd said:


> Is there a way to have REW automatically apply the 1/3 octave smoothing options to each measurement, so that I do not have to repeatedly choose this after each measurement as I do now? If not please add this to the wish list.


Ctrl+Shift+3 is a quick way to apply 1/3 octave smoothing, and Ctrl+Shift+0 to remove it. Don't use smoothing on low frequency measurements though, filters optimised against a smoothed response will have settings that don't accurately match the room's modes.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Ctrl+Shift+3 is a quick way to apply 1/3 octave smoothing, and Ctrl+Shift+0 to remove it. Don't use smoothing on low frequency measurements though, filters optimised against a smoothed response will have settings that don't accurately match the room's modes.


Oops. This is how I did my entire curve. Seemed like it just smoothed things over. I'll pull it back up and remove the smoothing to see what it looked like. Then again the sub sounds fantastic as it is, so maybe its just slightly wrong but "right enough"!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

We usually recommend to only use the smoothing when you're all done and want to see how it looks with smoothing to more closely approximate how you might hear it. I always ask everyone to post the raw information, so I don't make errors in any suggestions I might have. The smoothed plot is for your eyes only.....

brucek


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

I've been using the latest version for a couple of days in my latest assay on EQ'ing, and it may be me not knowing all of the nuances but I'd like to see the following:

I've tended to run a whole series of sweeps for a specific setting, say 80Hz crossover. e.g. Phases 0, 90 and 180. And then a sweep of the mains on their own and sub on its own. I save all the data to a single file. I then clear the data and start on a 60Hz crossover and do the same. As I don't know what I'd like to compare to what after all the readings are done, it would be helpful if one could load a measurement form a file that say had 9 data sets, but be able to nominate which individual set I wanted to load. Much easier than having to individually save single measurements on the off chance I may need them. So then it would be easy to say load in all the "Mains Only" data sets from each of the main mdat files. Do I make any sense on this?!!

Also if loading a "single" data set mdat into a current data series with 9 sets already defined, then the new loading should overwrite the currently selected data set, rather than the oldest and a prompt to delete it or cancel. I may want to keep the first series in the current project and only replace the 8th one, so to having to cancel on 6 more prompts is not the most efficient way and loading a data set file into an existing set.

Is there any way to be able to tag a note or name each of the 9 data sets so that the graphs become more meaningful. I found I was having to write down a summary of what each sweep/response related to. So to be able to name #1 "Mains Only 80Hz XO" would be a help for me.

When having worked on a number of data sets in the current project and I need to start with a clean slate for my next run, it would be more intuitive to have "File, New" as a way to start a new project instead of Delete all Data. I get an uneasy feeling that deleting all data and an accidental save "all measurements" will overwrite my old file.

In the window title have the name of the current loaded file (if already saved) with an '*' if any changes have taken place without a save, or 'New' if no save has taken place. I was loading up a number of data sets to compare and it would have helped if there was a reminder on the screen as to what file I was currently working on.

As I am still working my way through this there may be other things I come across which may make it easier to deal with data across multiple sets.

Good work though John! Excellent!

EDIT
... and in addition to being able to name the 9 data sets, have the ability to drag each one up and down the list to change its sequence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

The new version is great! I just want to let you know that on Windows vista with JRE 6 that REQ locks up calculating Freq Response after doing a measured sweep. The same pc and setup in Win XP is fine. This is a heads up for people who upgrade or buy a windows vista PC.

Mike


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Bob. You can rename any trace by typing the new name into the box at the top of the measurements pane, date/time are just the default. You can enter more detailed info in the notes box.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

mcote said:


> The new version is great! I just want to let you know that on Windows vista with JRE 6 that REQ locks up calculating Freq Response after doing a measured sweep. The same pc and setup in Win XP is fine. This is a heads up for people who upgrade or buy a windows vista PC.


Mike, could you check the log files roomeqwizardxx.log.txt in your home directory (location shown in the About box) and send me any that have more in them than the "REW has started" message?


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Thanks Bob. You can rename any trace by typing the new name into the box at the top of the measurements pane, date/time are just the default. You can enter more detailed info in the notes box.


utstanding: 

I couldn't find the RTFM smilie!! :blush: But I suppose this will do: :reading: :duh:

I may be completely wide of the mark here with this one, but would it be possible for the REW to suggest filters for the sub to achieve a target line (whether house-curved or not) BUT to take into account a set of data for the mains on their own as the underlying "base" rather than assuming the sub is acting on its own? So a data set could be ticked to say "this is my mains response" and then the filters would look at the sub response and the mains and suggest a composite?

Dunno. My brain hurts!

Bob


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

This is more of a bug report I think, but here goes....

I've just noticed in my latest EQing that if I have a guide on a frequency and use the manual zoom-in spyglass to take a closer look, then use the Graph Limits and reapply the default to zoom out, the guide does not stay on the place it was. It appears to stay relative to the window and hence does not stay on the previously selected frequency.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

For starters, REW4 is very nice and a great upgrade from REW 3 (which was already very good). :T 

It seems that REW is geared very well for low frequency measurement and equalization. I would propose that future versions take into account a broader user base, implementing features that would be condusive to full band-width measurements and their corresponding solutions.

A few applications that come to mind are acoustical treatments and the DIY loudspeaker building community. I know REW already has a lot of functionality that can be used in other ways, but it doesn't seem like it's being "marketed" as such. For instance, I know many people who prefer to use pink noise and an RTA for full bandwidth measurements, which prevents all possibility of quantifying time-domain issues (namely losing the ability to measure the direct response of a speaker through careful windowing). Many of them see REW as only a tool for dialing in a BFD and measuring subwoofers...

So along those lines, I've compiled a list of toys that I would love to see implemented into the REW framework:


Distortion Measurement (2nd, 3rd, and Total Harmonic / Intermodulation / etc...)
-I believe this is already on John's list and he mentioned it should be fairly trivial to implement as well???


Phase and Group Delay Measurements
-For any amount of accuracy, I think this requires knowing the distance of the mic from the speaker? Perhaps it adds to much complexity without much gain? If phase could be measured, then we should be able to see more clearly the interaction between various components (ie, crossover issues between subwoofer and mains)


Power Compression Measurements
-The difficulty here would be maintaining linearity among all of the various output levels. I've been able to do it manually by increasing the volume on the receiver by a known amount, but a built-in feature to do these measurements or display the results of various measurements in typical power compression formats would be way cool.


Impedance Measurement
-Geared more toward the speaker builder. This can already be done with REW after building a test box, but the ability to calibrate results to show absolute values should be rather easy to implement.


Individual Component Measurement and Prediction of Summation
-Geared more towards the speaker builder, but also applicable to integration of the subwoofer...it would be nice to measure the independant response of each driver, then with phase and placement information the summed response at the listening position could be predicted.


Frequency Variable Windowing for FFT
-Low frequencies require long windows for high resolution frequency response, whereas the higher frequencies don't. It'd be nice to be able to set different windows for the top and bottom of the passband and then interpolate the windowing inbetween. I know there is a term for this, but it's slipping my mind at the moment. It basically yields equal resolution at every octave.


Room Acoustics Prediction and Comparison
-This could take on many forms, but I was thinking a simple room mode calculator and then showing a target line on the frequency response charts to indicate predicted room modes. You could probably just borrow from Ethan Winer's room mode calculator.


Option to view frequency in terms of wavelength
-On all of the axis' that show frequency response, it'd be nice to have an option that converts it to wavelength. It basically makes interpretation more meaningful.


Ability to demo house curves (with music)
-I believe the option to demo EQ has already been mentioned, but it'd be cool to expand that to include the ability to turn on and off the house curve...and then demo with music. Measuring with music would be cool too (like what TEF does)... 
I think another interesting feature would be a measurement package that could be purchased. It would basically contain a calibrated microphone that connects to a USB box that does all of the Input and Output. The advantage would be a pre-calibrated system so that an end-user could just plug-in and go. It would simplify the setup process while also yielding more accurate results. Maybe go a step further and make it a portable box - allowing a dozen or so measurements to be taken remotely and then later dumped into the computer - basically a portable calibrated measurement system not requiring a laptop.

Oh, I almost forgot...how bout a feature that will do my dishes and wash my feet?

:yourock:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Oh, I almost forgot...how bout a feature that will do my dishes and wash my feet?


Yeah, would you like fries with that sir ? 

Seriously, that's a good list of interesting features, Mike..... 

brucek


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Can I get them unsalted?
*grabs a packet of salt for later*



Who all is on the development team? Is this an open source project, or just something John does alone in his spare time? This software isn't exactly something you slap together on a weekend whim...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> or just something John does alone in his spare time?


That's it............


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

DrWho said:


> just something John does alone in his spare time?


That would be the spare time I used to have before I thought to myself that it would be handy to have an app to measure my room and help get the EQ filter settings correct...:work:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> get the EQ filter settings correct...


Let's hope you never get them correct....... better keep at it.. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is the log file from Room EQ wizzard:

eb 1, 2007 1:08:39 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started
Exception in thread "Thread-10" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 42000
at roomeqwizard.IRFloat.windowedData(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.IRFloat.dataVal(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.o.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.o.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.A.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.A$_A.run(Unknown Source)
The PC is Dell dimension 9100, 2 Gig ram Windows Vista enterprise edition JRE 6.0. Soundcard is soundblaster live 24 bit using latest creative drivers for Vista.
Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I can see from that where the problem happened but it's somewhere that it should be impossible for that error to occur (famous last words, eh). Might be a bug in the JRE V6 for Vista I guess, can't say I'm that keen to go out and get Vista and install it to find out though...:scratch:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

That's Cool, I still have my XP box to use REQ on. I just want to thank you for such a great program, that rivals commercial software.

Mike


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

Bearing in mind your comments on my other thread about room modes, would it be possible to enter L x W x H and for the REW to show the major modal points with a dotted line or something? Just a "nice to have" rather than a "must have"!


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

A "File Load Recent" with the last 5 (or so) loaded mdat files would be a help. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Any plans in the works to add functionality for the Behringer DEQ2496? If not, chalk up one vote for this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I came up with another "I'd like to see"...

It would be nice to be able to use an optical out to my home stereo. This would alleviate some of the Line-out issues, and would allow someone to test all of a 5/6/7.1 setup without having to change cables. Simply output the audio on a different DD or DTS channel through the optical to the stereo.

This would also allow someone to turn on some DSP effects for movies and still tune large bass humps.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It would be nice to be able to use an optical out to my home stereo.


It may already do that (others have successfully used the SPDIF outputs), but then how do you resolve the soundcard calibration file use that is designed to negate imperfect frequency response of the line-in and line_out combination?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

brucek said:


> It may already do that (others have successfully used the SPDIF outputs), but then how do you resolve the soundcard calibration file use that is designed to negate imperfect frequency response of the line-in and line_out combination?
> 
> brucek


Good Question. I was only thinking about the outgoing signal... The fact that the outgoing would never leave the digital domain until it got to the receiver means you wouldn't have any D/A issues on a Line out on a sound card. I didn't think about calibrating the line in.

I guess when you create a Sound Card .cal file, you're actually calibrating both the line-in and line-out through the closed loop.

I still like the idea of being able to test any speaker by simply selecting it from a drop down box  and not having to change cables.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

niget2002 said:


> I still like the idea of being able to test any speaker by simply selecting it from a drop down box  and not having to change cables.


Unfortunately to do that you would need a Dolby or DTS encoder.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Unfortunately to do that you would need a Dolby or DTS encoder.


I've also had the same desire, to be able to target individual speakers...

What does getting a DD or DTS encoder entail? Some type of licensing agreement and $$$?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Otto said:


> What does getting a DD or DTS encoder entail? Some type of licensing agreement and $$$?


Yes to both, but in addition licenses are only available to companies that fulfil the licensing terms and whose products go through the verification and approvals processes. Licenses are not available to individuals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Keeping on topic:
Support for 24 bit sound sources.
This would open up the software to many more (newer) devices...

Background: I am on a Mac with an Edirol FA-66 firewire input that only does 24 bit. I only have the Apple sofware driver interface that does not do the downconvert to 16 bits.

Isn't the downsampling from 24 bit to 16 bit a simple AND of the high-order bits (0xFFFF00)?


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Yes to both, but in addition licenses are only available to companies that fulfil the licensing terms and whose products go through the verification and approvals processes. Licenses are not available to individuals.


They're available to students though 

I believe there are also software packages that individual users can purchase that will do the encoding. If you talked with the right people, I bet you could find a way to port their software to be used by REW. Perhaps a VST plugin?


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

niget2002 said:


> I was only thinking about the outgoing signal... The fact that the outgoing would never leave the digital domain until it got to the receiver means you wouldn't have any D/A issues on a Line out on a sound card. I didn't think about calibrating the line in.
> 
> I guess when you create a Sound Card .cal file, you're actually calibrating both the line-in and line-out through the closed loop.
> 
> I still like the idea of being able to test any speaker by simply selecting it from a drop down box  and not having to change cables.


Provided that your receiver supports analog (recorder) out for SPDIF inputs,
you should be able to round-trip from it back thru the sound card analog input
which will be used for microphone... Admittedly, this involves a receiver D-to-A
stage that is presumably different from that used for speakers, but should
give some confidence in results by comparison to a straight Sound Card wrap test.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Support for DEQ2496 ?
Guide for the housecurve preparation ?
Please !!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

mcote said:


> Here is the log file from Room EQ wizzard:
> 
> eb 1, 2007 1:08:39 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
> INFO: Room EQ Wizard started
> ...


Mike, I've taken another look at this and found the source of the problem. It's a bug in REW, nothing to do with Vista. If the captured audio signal is all zeroes this bug will occur (which can happen if the input volume is set to zero). I've fixed it for the next release.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll 3rd the suggestion of support for the DEQ. I sold my old BFD a couple of years ago and just haven't gotten around to getting a new one. I think I'd rather spend a little extra for a DEQ so it would be nice to have support for it.


----------



## ToSi (Nov 22, 2006)

full range RT60 measurement please! Waterfall is useful but not quite the same.. many thanks.


----------



## Rogerio Neiva (Oct 22, 2006)

I also have a DEQ2496 and I'm eager for REW to support it.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I second the wizard thing. 

Also I'd like the correction files for the microphone loaded automatically based on which microphone you are using.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a DCX2496 and would like REW to support it via the serial port. In lieu of full support, it would be nice if the high shelf and low shelf filters could also have a 6/dB per octave or 12/dB per octave setting under the generic equalizer filters. The current shelf filter settings don't seem to match what is happening in the Behringer software.

It would also be nice, when using the generic equalizer setting, if a max/min Q setting could be entered before assigning filters. That way the bandwidth settings would not be outside one's "generic equalizer" capabilities.


----------

